# Beiter, Shibuya and angel Products!!!



## Wesley Gates (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I am the New Face of Beiter for South Africa. For those of you not familiar with Beiter Products take a look at:

www.wernerbeiter.com


They are one of the the premier archery accessory manufacturers in the World and there product quality is Amazing


Other Products Now available include:

- The Hugely successful Shibuya and K Sights
- Premium Angel Quivers and accessories

Dealership enquiries welcome

Regards
Wesley


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Great stuff,

They make awesome equipment.:thumbs_up


----------



## Morwa (Oct 6, 2006)

Wesley,

Are you a distributor only, or can I buy a Beiter 30" stab directly from you?
In the case of only distributing, any shop in SA that retail Beiter stuff?


----------

